# Probleme mit BLASC/buffed und fehlender Support



## ZAM (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Community,

uns ist bewusst, dass sich in den letzten Tagen/Wochen einige Support-Anfragen gestaut haben und ihr die gern beantwortet haben möchtet. Seid euch bitte bewusst, dass uns eure Schwierigkeiten und Probleme natürlich nicht entgehen - leider haben wir bzw. die Techniker keine Zeit jede Anfrage einzeln zu beantworten. Das heißt aber nicht das wir eure Beiträge ignorieren - sie werden bearbeitet und haben, neben vielen neuen Projekten, eine recht hohe Priorität. Außerdem sind weitere Bugfixes/Patches für den BLASC-Client geplant. 

Euer buffed-Team.


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2007)

/push


----------



## Angelike (31. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> /push



/sticky ?!

Lg Angelike


----------

